# Addictions



## Dana (Oct 10, 2008)

Besides food what addictions do you have that will make it harder to cope, or maintain focus in a time of need? Caffeine has a steady presence in my diet, so it needs to go. (Only due to the excessive amounts) What about booze, tobacco, or drugs? Will you be going nuts without it? Just something to think about.....


----------



## Dana (Oct 10, 2008)

Yes, I am currently addicted to cigarettes and trying to kick the habit. If the "event" happens before I can get off te cancer sticks then yes, I will be going more than nuts without nicotine....more like APE SHIT!


----------



## mogomra (Oct 10, 2008)

I am heavily addicted to jenkem so I would have to deal with that first...


----------



## Murrel-Maher (Oct 10, 2008)

What is jenkem?


----------



## Narsil (Oct 10, 2008)

It's a joke, mostly.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jenkem


----------



## JeepHammer (Oct 10, 2008)

First off, 
Food is a 'NEED' not an addiction unless you are one of those people that look like a water bed mattress filled with jello!

How's that for a visual!
---------------

Can't really rule all that out in a 'Time Of Need'...

Coffee stores VERY well in sealed containers, especially metal.

Coffee, Coco Beans and Tobacco trade have built empires and were some of the most widely traded commodes prior t the 'Industrial Revolution'.
No reason to think they won't be trade goods in the event of some kind of seriously unlikely total collapse of governments...

Alcohol will always be available simply because it's so easily produced from about any starch bearing plant form.

Tobacco, Marijuana, Mushrooms, and anything else that can be grown locally will always be available.

I'm not saying that you should go out and start growing anything illegal!
I'm just saying that trade, and trade goods, will continue no matter what economies or governments are doing.

If you suspect a spotty supply, or wild fluctuations in price, stock pile some of your favorite things to 'Smooth Out' the supply or market pricing.

What would be in short supply in the event of total economic collapse would be things with finite shelf lives that are hard to produce,
Like Antibiotics, Antidepressants, Lots of the heart and blood pressure medications, Insulin for diabetics, ect.

If there is enough profit in it, SOMEONE will start a trade route to supply it! It's just human nature to do so.


----------



## NappyRootz (Oct 13, 2008)

Food is a necessity, yes but it can also be an addiction for some people, unfortunately.


----------



## Smithy (Oct 15, 2008)

I have a small rotating cache of Mt. Dew. No, you can't barter for any from me.


----------



## Denny (Oct 14, 2008)

I used to have a 12-14 a day Dr Pepper habit... at least I thought it was a habit until I was put into an environment with little-to-no DPs around. It wasn't as bad as I thought. I just had to be taken away from it.


----------



## guyfour (Oct 15, 2008)

You didn't get kidney stones or whatever?


----------



## TechAdmin (Oct 1, 2008)

Watch out about DP it has Sodium Benzoate which in high quantity is being said can cause cancer.


----------



## Denny (Oct 14, 2008)

Eh... too much of anything causes cancer these days. I'm not too worried about that. As for kidney stones, I've never had one. Thank goodness I got off of them before I did.


----------



## JeepHammer (Oct 10, 2008)

I think I'm addicted to the internet...

I spend a lot of time in front of this darn box, and I actually miss it when I do weekends out somewhere!

Can you be addicted to 'Starbucks Doubleshots'?


----------



## Deon (Oct 27, 2008)

I'll be left out in the rain crying without my sweet sweet mary jane.


----------



## JeepHammer (Oct 10, 2008)

Grows wild around here, so that wouldn't be an issue for us...


----------



## Copacetic (Oct 18, 2008)

My name is Copacetic and I am a paintball junkie. It has been one day since my last fix.

Paintball for me. I can't go a week without playing and not go nuts. CO2, compressed air, and paintballs are in store here but not in large enough quantities. I guess that I will put on the cammies and set around holding my 'modified to the nines' Tippy and pretend. I am a junkie.


----------



## O'BANNON (Oct 28, 2008)

JeepHammer said:


> Grows wild around here, so that wouldn't be an issue for us...


Haha. Yeah just throw some seeds out in your garden with your other plants!


----------



## Big B (Oct 28, 2008)

So Denny, ahhhh, lose any weight there??????


----------

